# Alternative to Feliway



## Rolacolacube (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi all

Can anyone recommend an alternative to Feliway? I have a very unhappy kitty household right now with 1 in particular being rather aggressive to my others. I've used Feliway previously and have never noticed an improvement.

Has anyone tried anything similar that has worked to calm an aggressive cat? Any ideas welcome.

Thanks so much xx


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

I use Pet Remedy. As my dogs also get grouchy with each other. But I see that Feliway has a new one out called Feliway Friends. Pet remedy doesn't smell very nice it's the valerian in it. But it does help calm down my household. 

Viv xx


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

I have Feliway Classic, Feliway Friends and Pet Remedy. I think that the Pet Remedy plug in has changed as the liquid is a lot lighter in colour and doesn't seem to smell as much.


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Ask Hucky Buck. She is great with this. I have used beaphar treats and dr Claude's relaxation complex. Blue was dopey as anything. I thought I would try it before a vet visit. I would use the treats but I need to review how many drops I have x


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I find Pet Remedy much better than the original feliway for calming. I am also trialling the feliway friends which I think is an improvement over the original feliway if you have a multi cat household. 

Holly was very fed up when we bought Little H and Grace into the household but since using the diffusers as mention AND using a beaphar spot on calm once a week AND a cystophan a day (I would expect zylkene to have the same effect) she is noticeably more tolerant around the others and in herself a much happier, more sociable cat. 

If we have a particularly stressful time coming up I will even add in a little Royal Canin calm food or a few of the Beaphar calm treats in too.

I think a combination of a few of the things mentioned should help.


----------



## Rolacolacube (Aug 21, 2012)

Thank you all so much. I will try anything! It's horrible hearing them fight and seeing them scared and the one being aggressive is clearly unhappy and highly strung.

Thank you so much. Wish me luck xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I find Zylkene and Beaphar calming treats help! Liddy is an only cat but she is a worrier I find a combination of the above works well.


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

Zooplus seems to have released a new type of calming plug-in very recently, but I think it's too new to have any real feedback.


----------



## Rolacolacube (Aug 21, 2012)

I've started her off with the Beaphar calming spot on treatment. She's only had the first dose so far and is due the next one on Thursday. So far we've not noticed a difference but hoping with a second dose we will? xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Rolacolacube said:


> I've started her off with the Beaphar calming spot on treatment. She's only had the first dose so far and is due the next one on Thursday. So far we've not noticed a difference but hoping with a second dose we will? xx


You prob won't tbh but I bet if you stop you will. Are you combining with anything else?


----------



## Rolacolacube (Aug 21, 2012)

huckybuck said:


> You prob won't tbh but I bet if you stop you will. Are you combining with anything else?


We've not combined as yet. We were going to see how one treatment worked first, then add another if no difference and continue that way. Would you just go for it all straight away? I've seen good reviews about pet remedy spray which we were thinking of for the next option? xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I would probably try the diffusers (Pet Remedy and maybe feliway FRIENDS rather than normal one) as well as the spot on and the zylkene (or similar) supplement. The supplement will take a couple of days to work. But a combination of those three/four things and I would expect to see a noticeable change. 

The Pet remedy spray is good but I find only for the car/carrier etc and you have to keep reapplying whereas the diffusers last a couple of months.


----------

